# insta Manual Swing Away Press?



## Its Written Tees (Jan 18, 2007)

Good Morning,

Is the Insta Manual Swing 515 a good press? I hear so much about the mighty press and was wondering if the insta was just as good? And is $250 in great condition a good deal?

Thank You


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

$250 is a pretty good deal for a name brand press in good condition. 

This thread has a few comments from people who have an Insta press:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t9782.html

Also, make sure you have room for a swing-away.. they need a bit more room for operation than a clamshell. Check out this video, it shows one in action:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t11246.html


----------



## Its Written Tees (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, that was an awesome reference. Thank you so much for that Jasonda. I think I will be going for the drawer press or the clam shell.


----------

